# Speedometer cable



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

My speedometer cable broke in my 69 GTO. However, when I ran the numbers on my M-20 it came out if a 67. Should I order a cable for a 67, 69 or universal? Also, the cable is still in the car. I would prefer to complete the removal and install in one day, so if you know what length to get that would be appreciated. As of right now, I'm leaning towards universal since my casing is still in tac and can cut to lenght. 

Thanks, 

Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

Not really sure. But you could cross reference the cable the m-20 is calling for and see what all years run same cable. It may be the same part number for many different years.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Order a cable for your car. The trannies are the same dimensionally. The cars are not.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Just went to order, the AMES catalog has the universal cable for 64-77. However, on line it has two universal kits one 64-68 and one 69-77. Do the connections vary at transmission or speedometer? Or are the both the same? 
Thanks, 


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

FWIW, I picked up a speedo cable for my 64 at Autozone for under $15. Just matched the fittings and length. Works fine.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Koppster,

Great idea. I will stop by AutoZone this week and pick up a couple different kits before I work on my GTO. What ever kit I don't use I'll take back. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Koppster,

Thanks again for the idea. It was surprisingly easy to replace. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

